# Hand tied flies. Picture.



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I use to tie flies. Here is a pictures of the flies I'm going to sale. 








There is about 475 flies in the picture. I had someone interested but they have not gotten back with me in a while so I'm offering them to the first one that has money in hand. $.50 each your pick if someone don't want them all $150. The Flies are in the Davison area. Make me an offer.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder, I haven't heard back from anyone yet.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Bump to the top.


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

Can you give me a breakdown of what Iam seeing in the picture? I know you can't list all 475 flies, but give me a general idea of groups and numbers? (ie: 100 drys assorted, adams, bwo, 12-24)


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

wclark5 said:


> Can you give me a breakdown of what Iam seeing in the picture? I know you can't list all 475 flies, but give me a general idea of groups and numbers? (ie: 100 drys assorted, adams, bwo, 12-24)


I would really like to sale them in a lot but if you are interested in certain ones I can let you pick out the ones you want. How far away do you live from Davison? It would be a lot easier to just come and take a look. I do have some other flies around that you might like to have. I don't need the flies any more. I might even sale a fly rod or 2 to sale. I hate to sale the rods but could use the money. You want be disappointed.


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

I am intersested in the whole lot.


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey slowpoke... Check your PM's sent you one and got back with the cousin, we are interested in taking a peek at what you have to offer.... let me know

Aaron


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

huntnfish247 said:


> Hey slowpoke... Check your PM's sent you one and got back with the cousin, we are interested in taking a peek at what you have to offer.... let me know
> 
> Aaron


OK. I sent you my phone number.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

PM phone number to the people that was interested but never got a call Still for sale.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

slowpoke said:


> PM phone number to the people that was interested but never got a call Still for sale.


Sold some at my barn sale. I still have a lot to sale .50 each you pick them out. Buy a lot and the price gets lowered some.


----------

